# Heat Pump Lines Run Next to Wood Burning Chimney



## DIY_Heat_Pump_Help (16 d ago)

Hi All,
I am looking to put a heat pump in an upstairs bedroom. There are a limited number of places that I can put it and the best spot would be to run the lines next to a lined cinder block chimney that will vent a wood stove. The lines could be run about 12 inches away from the chimney with only air space between the chimney and the heat pump lines. The heat pump lines would enter the chimney cavity about 3 feet above where the wood stove enters the chimney.

Are there any concerns with doing this? Does this violate any codes for heat pumps or wood stoves? I understand that R-401A refrigerant is mildly combustible so that raises my concerns if there are code problems. 

Here are some photos of where I would put this. Note that there is currently a oil furnace venting to this chimney but it would be replaced with a wood burning stove.

Thanks for your help!


----------

